# Oh my lord...



## soldier-of-misfortune (24 Oct 2007)

As we all know, cadets has gone downhill and towards scouts since CHAP was introduced, but now cadets has now met a whole new level of low.

My officer was in Trenton this summer training Air Cadets, and with their new level 1 book, they  "How to eat an Oreo Cookie".

I am sick of tired watching our cadet program going downhill. I'm going to find away to get to the bottom of this B.S.


----------



## Michael OLeary (24 Oct 2007)

See the section of this thread titled *The DEAD END Topics.* 

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

